# Mouth Issues



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am hoping someone can shed a little light on this. My 10 year old baby girl Bonnie is going through something with her mouth. I have been blessed that she has been an extremely healthy girl to this point. Lately she kind of smacks her mouth quite frequently, and in the evening the carpet is very wet near her mouth, like she can't control the saliva on her right side.
She has a new lump also, she has had several fatty tumors for many years. They are aspirated twice a year to check nothing has changed. This lump is different. Very small and fleshy, more like a wart. The lump is on her right back leg, nothing to do with her mouth.
I am taking her to the vet this afternoon, but was hoping for some insight this morning.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Is it sort of like a teeth chattering thing? Hunter (our 7 year old lab) has been doing that lately when he's excited about something. It started up out of nowhere.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Enzo's Mom- you mean the smacking chops thing? My lab has done it since we've had her and that is completely normal.
Although, I am worried about the increased saliva as that is not normal, so keep us updated! I've never seen anything about that symptom, so I hope for the best!

As for the lump, sometimes it can just be a wart... so I hope it is one!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the same thing going on with Daisy! I've taken her to the vet to have her checked and he swears everything is okay. She's 10 years old now, things just aren't the same as they used to be  Don't we wish they could talk to us!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It is definitely not chattering teeth, more like she licks and swallows...but has to do it several times. It is a completely new behavior for her, and has me a bit concerned. She feels fine, she runs through the woods chasing ground hogs with her 2 (18 month old) brothers for hours. I don't know if you can see in the pics, but her nose is a pink from trying to get them out of their holes.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe it could indicate some pain? Does she have any teeth that are severely covered in tarter? Or does she have any blazing red inflamed gums?
Her teeth actually look very good (at least from the picture.)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok I have had a couple mouth issues with my girls. My vet told me when Teddi had a lump in her mouth NEVER EVER take a mouth bump lightly. So my #1 advice is get your dog to a vet and have it checked. It could be nothing but get it checked. 

Teddi had an epulis (sp?) and it was nothing. Then we found a lump in Max's mouth, roof near back molar, not nothing. Please have it checked. 

She is probably reacting to the lump, it may be bothering Bonnie. Please please please... have it checked.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry saw pics of mouth, the word lump and panicked.... I do that, sorry. 

Can't hurt to have a lump on the leg looked at. :uhoh:

Have you 'carefully' checked her mouth to make sure there are no changes in there? Mouths are hard to get a good look.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

JoEllen-so very true...if they could only talk. Us mommies worry about our babies.

Ann-I have tried to check, but not very successfully. We are seeing our vet this afternoon. Hopefully she can calm our worries.

Dawn


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Maxs Mom, that's the first thing I thought of when I saw mouth and lump, too, so don't worry. It is very serious and needs to be checked out. Usually it would be a tooth abscess. Thankfully, that's not the case here. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Ann-I have tried to check, but not very successfully. We are seeing our vet this afternoon. Hopefully she can calm our worries.
> 
> Dawn


I don't really have any advice, other than what has already been offered. But I hope things go well today! Please let us know!!

Kim


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I tried to pry open Daisy's mouth to get a good look inside and I ended up with quite a few teeth marks on my hand  Even brushing her teeth is a major event :uhoh:

Is it possible it could be something as simple as heartburn? When I have heartburn, my mouth waters too and I definitely swallow more. Ask your vet if you can try some Tums.

Hope Bonnie is fine. Love the name :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> I tried to pry open Daisy's mouth to get a good look inside and I ended up with quite a few teeth marks on my hand  Even brushing her teeth is a major event :uhoh:
> 
> Is it possible it could be something as simple as heartburn? When I have heartburn, my mouth waters too and I definitely swallow more. Ask your vet if you can try some Tums.
> 
> Hope Bonnie is fine. Love the name :heartbeat



Thanks! Her big brother is Clyde......Little brothers are Calvin and Hobbes....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts being sent!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks all for the positive thoughts.....I know mouth lumps can be tragic, and although I don't see one, I cannot get that out of my mind. Hopefully I come away with a sense of relief this afternoon. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Praying she has a good vet visit-please let us know right away.

Is she still eating and drinking normally?

Any other changes?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes Karen....she is the same Bonnie, other than the excessive saliva...she is still chasing the ground hogs, birdies, and bunnies!

Congrats on your new family member by the way!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Praying for Bonnie.

Pleae keep us posted!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry you're going through this. It's so hard with these older dogs. Sounds to me like she has a tooth or something in her mouth that's bothering her. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know anything about the mouth problem, but Copper had tons of the little fleshy wart things. some got pretty big, but were never a problem and I did have them checked even by an oncologist.

Good luck with the vet visit.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bonnie and I just returned from the vet.

The warty looking lump is just that, a wart....phew!

The saliva thing has not been solved. She poked all around in Bonnie's mouth, said her teeth look good. Bonnie wasn't quite so cooperative when she tried to keep her mouth wide open. So she suggested a full blood work up to see if anything is found there. They also took a urine sample. If nothing shows up here, they will sedate her Monday to get a better look around inside her mouth.

So we wait............


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Have you noticed her panting any more than usual or panting heavier than normal? If you have noticed this it could be the beginnings of laryngeal paralysis. It sounds much worse than it is. Our old girl who will be 14 in a few days has this and she runs and swims and does everything any of the other dogs can do. Or she could also have an infected salivary gland, although there is usually some swelling there in the neck area with them.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have not noticed heavy panting, but I'll keep that in mind, thank you. Blood work results will be in today. I really don't want to leave her at the vets Monday, she is terrified there.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bonnie's blood work all came back fine. Her white count is slightly elevated, so they will put her on antibiotics for sedation Monday. They think that even though her teeth look fine, she may have a bad tooth. I am so hoping that is all it is. I don't think Bonnie has ever been left at the vet since she had her spay at 6 months old.....she hates the vet!!!


----------

